# Digital Recorder Suggestions



## scottmaciver (Jul 4, 2011)

Can anyone recommend a good audio recorder for recording sermons directly to MP3format? Preferably an inexpensive model with USB connection that can be placed on the pulpit to record.

Any suggestions would be much appreciated!


----------



## Skyler (Jul 4, 2011)

Do you have a laptop? You could hook up a desk microphone or something similar to it, install Audacity [free], and simply record straight to there.


----------



## Curt (Jul 4, 2011)

Skyler said:


> Do you have a laptop? You could hook up a desk microphone or something similar to it, install Audacity [free], and simply record straight to there.



or simply use a Mac with Garage Band. It will give you the MP3 and some editing capabilities. If you have a Mac Laptop you probably have Garage Band.


----------



## jfschultz (Jul 4, 2011)

Do you have a sound system? There should be some line level (RCA phonograph-plug) connections that you can connect a laptop. A PC with an audio in plug or a Mac will work. Check on-line, either will have a number of audio recording/editing applications available.


----------



## scottmaciver (Jul 4, 2011)

No there is no sound system. I was hoping to make the process as simple as possible and just place a device on the pulpit rather than linking up to a laptop


----------



## sdesocio (Jul 4, 2011)

Scott, 

I was in the same boat. We got a Sony icd-px820 it records directly in mp3 and call store serveral weeks of sermons if you get behind. It also simple plugs into a computer via USB


----------



## scottmaciver (Jul 4, 2011)

sdesocio said:


> Scott,
> 
> I was in the same boat. We got a Sony icd-px820 it records directly in mp3 and call store serveral weeks of sermons if you get behind. It also simple plugs into a computer via USB



That's exactly the kind of thing I am looking for! Is it relatively easy to use? Are you quite happy with it?


----------



## Micah Everett (Jul 4, 2011)

If you want a few more options you could use something like the Zoom H4n, which will take an SD memory card, record in various qualities of WAV and MP3 formats, and even take a powered microphone for better sound quality. That may be more features and expense than you need, though.


----------



## Marrow Man (Jul 4, 2011)

scottmaciver said:


> sdesocio said:
> 
> 
> > Scott,
> ...



Scott, I started a similar thread a few months ago (see here) and wound up selecting the PX820 as well. It is inexpensive and very easy to use. You will need to be careful with your initial settings (for quality of the mp3s), but once you determine what works best, you are good to go.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jul 5, 2011)

I have one of these:

Amazon.com: Zoom H2 Handy Portable Stereo Recorder: Musical Instruments


----------



## scottmaciver (Jul 6, 2011)

Thanks for the advice everyone. I went to order the Sony ICD-PX820 from Amazon but there was a newer model available which I eventually ordered.
Sony ICD-PX312 - Digital voice recorder - flash 2 GB - MP3 - black: Amazon.co.uk: Office Products

Tim, any suggestions for setting the initial settings?


----------



## Marrow Man (Jul 6, 2011)

Benjamin Glaser (Backwoods Presbyterian) helped with the initial settings, so he might be more helpful. I don't have the book in front of me right now to interpret everything, but looking at the display of the recorder, the mic is set on "H" (whatever that means) and the recording length/quality setting is "SP." The latter is very important to get right, as it allows you to make good quality recordings with out the mp3 file being too large (a 30 minute sermon will be between 10 and 12 MB on this setting, for instance -- you can go much lower, but the sound quality will be terrible, or you could go larger, but wind up with a 30 MB file for your trouble).


----------

